# mid-April snow hunt advice



## dsaetre (Mar 24, 2009)

My buddy and I can only hunt April 20, 21, 22. Looking at Devil's lake - Cando - Rugby. Are there still snows around and any advice?


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ya there will be birds


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

They should be there


----------



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

snow123geese said:


> Derek


HAHA my names Derek too hahahaha random


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

huntingrules said:


> snow123geese said:
> 
> 
> > Derek
> ...


cool


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I wouldn't bank on it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> I wouldn't bank on it.


x2


----------



## maryk (Feb 9, 2009)

you will have to scout hard but if you find them it will be well worth it! go north if you cant find them. good luck


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

the geese are in central SK by that time for sure


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That's a really tough time to try and find some birds, but you may get lucky.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Bring lots of gas money, and lots of shells, and don't listen to too many people on these forums....


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Matt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't bank on it.
> ...


x3


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

The last I heard the flyway moved wwwaayyyy east towards the cost I guess. I would start there and work your way North. That is when I will be heading out there too, probably going to start with Western NY.

Just trying to help. I hope that helps


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

You will do just fine last year some of the best hunts were in the last two weeks of April. There will be birds there especially now that they have had more cold and snow. You will be lucky if it thaws out by then! I talked to a guy who was up north of HWY 52 just this past sunday he stated that there was anywhere from 2-4 ft of snow still on the ground and it showed little or no signs of melting at that time. All the lakes, ponds, or any water was all still frozen solid just like devils lake is. There alot of folks on here that don't like to even give out general information, however you will need to spend some money on gas and do some scouting, but you will find birds, I would also recommend a decent pair of bino's it really helps. I will tell that no one on here will give any GPS cords to a spot unless maybe it was the middle of Devils Lake. Just remember that when you get there to respectful of the land owners, and do not try to drive across thier land if it is just a little muddy you will get [email protected]!!! Most likely they will not find any humor in your misfortune, park your truck and walk. There are enough folks that already dislike us blue platers so do not give them a reason to dislike us even more. Just use your head before you do something and you will do just fine.

Good luck on your hunt, I may even bump into you while your up there.

Later JD


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I have hunted them the last day of the season many times up here in the Northern part of the state. I've seen geese all of May and into June up here so it's nothing to uncommon. Wish they would start the season later and run it longer in the spring. They are isolated but if you find them get ready for a good hunt........

By the way north of DL is prime for juvies in the late spring.


----------



## MW-Waterfowler (Mar 29, 2009)

haha, they will prolly be in sodak untill then if we keep gettitng these sh**y storms. Heck they might nest in sd, and nd. That would be crazy.


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

The way things are looking, they will still be SD and NE by then.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dsaetre said:


> My buddy and I can only hunt April 20, 21, 22. Looking at Devil's lake - Cando - Rugby. Are there still snows around and any advice?


Are you asking this question to a person that has been to the future and came back?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

And you are gonna take all the advice from what the birds did last year of two or three years ago. This year is different. With the birds being pushed back agaian and again, who the hell knows where they are gonna be, they could be in DL or hell they could be pouring into SK or MB by then, or they may be sitting in SD still. Do what you feel like and take all suggestions with a grain of salt. If there are birds around in May and June there are gonna be pockets all over the state. Goog luck and good hunting. If you are asking for a map from someone good luck on this site.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bring your fishing rod. I tried going up there late once, no birds, but I caught some real nice 'eyes on DL.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

PJ said:


> Bring your fishing rod. I tried going up there late once, no birds, but I caught some real nice 'eyes on DL.


That advice is just as good.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Make sure you bring extra cash for gas. At that piont in the season the name of the game is scouting. If you are willing to put on the miles to find birds, there is a good chance that the effort will pay off


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

many miles!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

more than likely those dates will find you hunting mostly juvies and residuals


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

With the weather we've been having, a quick pass through ND wouldnt suprise me right now.

Those dates could very well have you looking many many miles for small pockets of juvies or EXTREME adults that are passed breeding age.

Or, blizzards could hold the migration and you could be sitting in the middle of the mother load. The only way to know, is to come up during those dates.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Original Goosebuster said:


> more than likely those dates will find you hunting mostly juvies and residuals


More than likely that will what it is, but who the heck knows. one day they are in Southern ND the next day a blizzard and they are in Sioux Falls. Roll the dice and get out there is the only answer.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> With the weather we've been having, a quick pass through ND wouldnt suprise me right now.
> 
> Those dates could very well have you looking many many miles for small pockets of juvies or EXTREME adults that are passed breeding age.
> 
> Or, blizzards could hold the migration and you could be sitting in the middle of the mother load. The only way to know, is to come up during those dates.


Do you know when a snow goose is able to start breeding? I know with Canadians it is the 3rd year that they actually pair up and breed... I have always wondered with snows what there breeding time frame is?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

lynxx69 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > With the weather we've been having, a quick pass through ND wouldnt suprise me right now.
> ...


Ive heard conflicting reports.

Some say early hatched juvies from the previous year will pair up and breed. But most say they dont reach "breeding age" till their second year and even than not all will pair and breed. So by age 3 that age class is in full breeding swing.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

They are considered juvies for two years, so they need to make three trips to Arkansas before they will breed. They will pair up their third winter/spring and then nest that summer...


----------

